# how much time to transport from NJ



## skd (Dec 24, 2001)

Jon,
My November ED car was released to the carrier today in NJ. My dealership is in Texas. Based on your experience how much time would it take to get to the dealership? Thanks!!


----------



## WRS (Dec 22, 2001)

Not Jon, But 
My ED car also came into NJ instead of S.C back in 2001. The problem with a southern car coming into NJ is they will truck your car to SC and then unload it. It will then be rereleased to the new carrier to come to Texas. In my case it was released in NJ on the 13th and I took delivery on the 28th in Temple TX. This was 4 days later than scheduled and probably would have been longer had I not been all over the ED dept to get it shipped! This was after a 2 week stay in NJ awaiting a new fan!:banghead:


----------

